# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 417

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 417.

----------


## Jul Marston

Reçu ce midi, et juste dire merci à madame Sonia pour la correction
ackboo l'a bien vécue ?

(je parle du terme "amstellodamois" ; je précise, que nul ne se méprenne)

----------


## Crayle

Pour info, le sommaire du numéro 417 sur le site référence deux versions de l'article de LFS sur DCS World.

----------


## Zodex

Tiens, je viens de voir dans les news online de ce numéro que 5000 personnes se sont fait bannir de Final Fantasy XVI pour avoir acheté de l'or a des revendeurs tiers. Je pense qu'il doit s'agir de Final Fantasy XIV.  ::):

----------

